# Dringend! Viveli Inc. Abzocke - 1232111



## infodienst_killer (23 Juni 2009)

Es werden immer 4,99 von der Nummer 1232111 abgebucht.
Hier im Forum habe ich für die Nummer schon verschiedene Anbieter gefunden (Burda Wireless...) aber bei mir steht als Firma "Viveli Inc.".
Ich finde zu der Firma nichts und weiß nicht, wie ich das Abo abbestellen kann.

Habe schon ePlus angeschrieben aber noch immer keine Antwort - wenn die sich jetzt noch mehr Zeit lassen, sind wieder 15 Euro futsch, weil oft abgebucht wird.

Hat jemand Kontaktdaten zu Viveli? Es gibt ja die Liste mit dem Kodex und wo viele Anbieter stehen, aber dieser eben nicht: http://www.eplus-gruppe.de/Ueber_un...raucher-_und_Jugendschutz.asp#Premium-Dienste

Oder kennt jemand die SMS Nummer, an die ich dann STOP senden kann, damit das doof Abo endlich aufhört?

Eilt sehr! 

Vielen vielen DANK!!!


----------



## infodienst_killer (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Dringend! Viveli Inc. Abzocke - 1232111*

Ok, das hat sich nun erledigt.
Im Internet konnte ich nichts finden, aber in dem super Forum hier.
Ich habe bei Ericsson GMBH (die die Rechnungen für viele machen) angerufen:
0211 5 34 - 0

Die waren sehr nett und haben gesagt, dass Viveli Inc eigentlich Premiummobile ist.
Dort gibt es die kostenlose Nummer:
   0800 664 77 28

Dort habe ich angerufen, die waren nicht sehr nett, aber haben dann gleich gekündigt. Die SMS kam dann auch sofort.

Man hätte wohl auch eine SMS mit dem Text
   Stop.premiummobile 

an die Nummer 88810 senden können. Aber am Telefon ging das auch sehr gut.


Vielleicht hilft es mal jemanden. Am besten einfach mal die Ericsson Nummer wählen, wenn man nicht sicher ist, wie man die Firma kontaktieren kann.


----------



## lexi (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Dringend! Viveli Inc. Abzocke - 1232111*

Vielen Dank ,die haben mich auch abgezockt. dank ihrer hilfe war das chnell erledigt


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Dringend! Viveli Inc. Abzocke - 1232111*

auch ich bedanke mich vielmals, hat mir sehr weiter geholfen!!!!
echt zum kotzen, heut zu tage wird man echt abgezockt wo die nur können!!!

danke nochmal
mfg t.m.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: Dringend! Viveli Inc. Abzocke - 1232111*

Hallo und auch Danke!
Mir haben sie ebenfalls 3 Monate lang dieses Klingelton-Abo abgebucht, obwohl nie bestellt, da ich meine Klingeltöne selber mache!
(mal ganz ehrlich, wer braucht so einen Scheiß?)
Falls es für andere hilfreich sein sollte, hier die kompletten Adressdaten dieser Abzockerfirma.

Premiummobile GmbH
130 Shaftesbury Avenue
London
W1D5EU
UK

premiummobile.com

kostenlose Stornotelefonnummer: 0800 6647728

Viel Glück und wehrt euch gegen solche Abzocker!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Dringend! Viveli Inc. Abzocke - 1232111*

Hallo an Euch!!!! Möchte mich aufs herzliche bedanken für die Hilfe, habe seit 3 Monaten versucht das blöde Ding zu kündigen, leider erfolglos! Hatte das auch nie bestellt, aber leider doch 3 Monate bezahlt. 
Danke Eurer Hilfe habe ich SMS an die Nr. 88810 gesendet und habe sofort die Kündigungsbestätigung bekommen.
Also, DANKE!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Dringend! Viveli Inc. Abzocke - 1232111*

Hi,

ich bin leider auch Opfer dieser Abzocke!!!
Erstmal vielen Dank für dieses Forum.

Ich habe da gleich angerufen. Mir wurde gesagt, dass ich schon seit März dabei wäre. Das ist echt der Hammer! Ich habe auch nie etwas in Auftrag gegeben. Leider ist es mir viel zu spät aufgefallen, dass mir immer soviel abgezogen wird, weil ich ein Prepaid-Handy habe. Aber dann wurde ich stutzig, dass mein Geld immer so schnell wieder weg ist.

Bei Viveli Inc. behaupten die, dass ich auf so einer Klingeltonseite meine Handynummer eingegeben haben soll und auch einen Bestätigungscode. Das habe ich niemals getan.

Hat jemand von euch Geld wieder bekommen? Aber wahrscheinlich gibt es da keine Chance! Es ist echt eine Frechheit!! Da hat man Wochenlang so viel bezahlt für nichts!!!
(
Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch einen Tipp, das Geld doch irgendwie wieder zu bekommen?

Viele Grüße,
Shorlogere


----------



## infodienst_killer (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Dringend! Viveli Inc. Abzocke - 1232111*

Hallo Shorlogere,

bei dir war es jetzt seit März - das ist sicherlich ziemlich viel Geld.
Meines Wissens kommst du nicht so einfach wieder an das Geld. Wenn du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung hast (und die vor März abgeschlossen hast), kannst du es mal über diese versuchen, aber ich räume dir nicht zu viele Chancen ein.
Wenn möglich, aber probieren. Denn die Firmen müssen endlich Gegenwind bekommen.

Ich kann nur jedem raten: Viveli hat ja auch jedes Mal eine SMS gesendet, wenn es abgebucht wurde - also: bei jeder noch so komischen SMS sollte sofort geprüft werden, ob was abgebucht wird. Dann hartnäckig sein und sofort alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen, das zumindest zu stoppen.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Dringend! Viveli Inc. Abzocke - 1232111*



> "Ich kann nur jedem raten: Viveli hat ja auch jedes Mal eine  SMS gesendet, wenn es abgebucht wurde - also: bei jeder noch so komischen  SMS sollte sofort geprüft werden, ob was abgebucht wird. Dann hartnäckig sein und sofort alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen, das zumindest zu stoppen."


@ infodienst_killer

Danke für den Tipp.
Ich habe aber nie eine SMS von Viveli bekommen. Darum habe ich es ja auch erst so spät gemerkt, dass etwas faul ist.

Shorlogere


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2009)

*AW: Dringend! Viveli Inc. Abzocke - 1232111*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Geld wieder bekommen? Aber wahrscheinlich gibt es da keine Chance! Es ist echt eine Frechheit!! Da hat man Wochenlang so viel bezahlt für nichts!!!
> (
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch einen Tipp, das Geld doch irgendwie wieder zu bekommen?



Bei mir hat es der Handy-Provider (O2) übernommen und hat mir bis zur Klärung dieses Vorgangs die Grundgebühr erlassen. Es sind ungefähr die Kosten, die mir durch diesen Scheiß-Abzockabovertrag entstanden sind (ebenfalls nie abgeschlossen und auch nie Abrechnungs SMS erhalten)


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dringend! Viveli Inc. Abzocke - 1232111*

Hallo, habe etwas ähnliches erlebt. habe auf meinem handy eine abrechnung der next id gehabt von 9,90 für einen premiumdienst dabei tauchte auch diese nr. aud "1232111". ich wußte gar nicht was das war und habe über viele umwege einen persönlichen kontakt mit der next id herstellen können. dabei erfuhr ich, das ich irgendsoein sexabo habe. da wird wohl einer sich einen bösen spaß mit meinem handy erlaubt haben, denn ich habe dbzgl nichts gemacht. Die damen und herren der next id waren aber sehr freundlich und haben das abo sofort beendet, dies wurde mir auch sogleich als sms übermittelt. für alle die ein ähnliches problem haben, ruft dort an : 0800 444 54 54 und dann drückt die 2, dann meldet sich tatsächliche ein realer mensch und mit dem kann man das dann alles klären.

viel erfolg


----------



## Teleton (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dringend! Viveli Inc. Abzocke - 1232111*

Hört sich nach der neuen Plage Voiceabo an:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...oiceabo-voice-abo-festnetzabo.html#post290004


----------



## BenHon (28 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dringend! Viveli Inc. Abzocke - 1232111*

Wie kann ich das denn bei Base handhaben???
Habe gerade an die ne SMS geschrieben!!! (an 88810), wielang dauert es, bis ich nun was von den höre???


----------



## Unregistriert (18 August 2010)

*AW: Dringend! Viveli Inc. Abzocke - 1232111*

Hey leute wie bekommt man da bescheit das man gekündigt hat und muss man den rest noch nachzahlen?????Denn ich hab per sms gekündigt


----------



## liina (28 August 2010)

*AW: Dringend! Viveli Inc. Abzocke - 1232111*



infodienst_killer schrieb:


> Es werden immer 4,99 von der Nummer 1232111



hey habe das stop an die nummer 88810 gesendet aber noch nix zurück bekommen un das is schon 2 tage her was kann ich den da tun 
brauche dringend hilfe

wäre echt lieb von euch

danke


----------



## alexlobbl (19 November 2010)

*AW: Dringend! Viveli Inc. Abzocke - 1232111*

Das ist eigentlich ganz easy,hatte selbst auch das Problem

Ich habe dann ein paar Freunde gefragt und die meinten man solle eine SMS mit der Nachreicht : Stop, angeben und dann an 55077 schicken,bei mir hat es funktioniert


----------



## lissy12 (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Dringend! Viveli Inc. Abzocke - 1232111*

hey! bei mir heißt es immer e-plus hat ihnen soeben 2,99 euro für die nutzung eines premium dienstes von ZED berechnet!
ich hab eure vorschläge versucht und dann kam ne sms dass ich nicht bei premium mobile angemeldet bin! wieso ziehen die mir dann geld ab??


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Dringend! Viveli Inc. Abzocke - 1232111*

Warum wird nicht einfach mal gegoogelt? Ein erster Treffer unter ePlus+ZED ergibt das hier: zu E-plus (Handy, hilfe, abzocke)



			
				Fuckenickel bei gutefrage.net schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast Du wohl ein Abo von ZED. Du hast Dir sicher irgendwo mal einen  Klingelton oder ein Bildchen oder ähnliches angefordert. Werbung im  Fernsehen oder im Internet oder in einer Zeitschrift. Denk mal drüber  nach! Von allein kommt so etwas nicht!
> 
> Als Partner ist ZED gemeint. Dies ist so ein Klingeltonanbieter.  Zed berechnet Dir für den Dienst 2,99. Nicht E-Plus. E-Plus informiert  Dich mit dieser SMS nur darüber.  Wenn es ein Abo ist wird Dir ZED in regelmäßigen Abständen 2,99  abziehen. Egal ob Du diesen Dienst nutzt oder nicht. Dies kann man  natürlich auch wieder kündigen. Hier gehts zum Anbieter: www.zed.de/
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2011)

*AW: Dringend! Viveli Inc. Abzocke - 1232111*

also ich habe eine sms mit "Stop.premiummobile" an die 88810 geschickt nachdem ich schon zum dritten mal die verdammte sms von der 1232111 bekommen habe in der stand:
"E-Plus hat ihnen soeben 2,99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premiumdienstes von Mobile_Foundation berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden sie sich bitte an den Partner"
habe zwar einen zustellungsbericht bekommen, aber keine antwort, von der kurznummer... -.-
ist das abo jetzt weg oder sitz ich da noch weiter drauf?
ansonsten probier ichs dann auf jeden dall mal bei der nummer die "infodienst_killer" neterweise veröffentlicht hat...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2011)

*AW: Dringend! Viveli Inc. Abzocke - 1232111*



alexlobbl schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich ganz easy,hatte selbst auch das Problem
> 
> Ich habe dann ein paar Freunde gefragt und die meinten man solle eine SMS mit der Nachreicht : Stop, angeben und dann an 55077 schicken,bei mir hat es funktioniert



also ich habs jetz auch mal mit der nummer probiert und es kan eine sms mit"<GRATIN MITTEILUNG> Alle deine Diensste sind ausgelaufen. Hillfe unter und ine nummer"
hoffe es ist vorbei...

und wenn nich:
danke trotzdem euch allen...


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2011)

*AW: Dringend! Viveli Inc. Abzocke - 1232111*

Hallo .
Bei mir war es auch so 4.99 Euro weg !
Erst hatte ich meinen Stiefbruder in Verdacht .
Doch dann fand meine Schwester eine SMS die in den gelöschten Objekten stand. ?
Ich hatte diese jedoch nicht gelesen und nicht gelöscht ! Merkwürdig !? 
Jetzt hab ich diese Seite gefunden und bemerkt das viele das Problem haben . 
Keiner kann was machen  Außerdem hab ich gelesen das  jeden Monat diese Summe abgezogen wird . Ich hab nur noch 3 cent . ! Aber meine Stiefdaddy hat gesagt ich sollte mal Geld draufladen und mal schauen was dann passiert .
Vielen Dank das viele diese Tipp`s schreiben . 
Mit Lieben Gruß . Die 13 jährige


----------



## Hippo (5 Juni 2011)

*AW: Dringend! Viveli Inc. Abzocke - 1232111*

Wenn Du wieder Geld auflädst und sonst nichts gegen das Abo unternimmst wird Dir jedesmal 4,99 € abgebucht.
Sicher brauchst Du noch etwas Guthaben um diese "Stop"-SMS zu schicken, aber lade Dir erstmal nicht mehr drauf als was Du dazu brauchtst.
Versuche aber besser vorher das ganze über das Internet zu lösen.
Hast Du jemand in Deinem Umfeld der sich mit der Technik auskennt? An Deiner Stelle würde ich einen Erwachsenen um Hilfe bitten der Deine Aktionen begleitet.


----------



## .... (19 August 2011)

ja bei mir war das auch so. ich hab 2.99 alle 5 tage abgebucht gekriegt dazu die sms: blau.de(mein tarifanbieter) hat ihnen soeben 2.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Buongiorno (so hieß bei mir glaub ich diese abzockscheiße.) berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden sie sich bitte an den Partner.


----------



## Möööppp:)) (15 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ICh habe Aldi Talk und mir wird immer 2.99 abgebucht auch von der selben nummer!!
Ich habe vorkurzem mein Guthaben aufgeladen und einen Tag später werden mir 2 hintereinander 2.99 EUR Abgebucht auf dem darauffolgendem Tag werdenmir wieder 2.99 abgebucht und jetzt habe ich nurnoch 56 cent auf dem HandyAber bei mir wird das von Jamba gemacht da steht dan in der SMS:"E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 2.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Jamba berechnet.Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an ihren Patner" Ich hatte noch nie was damit zutun!!

M.g.f.


----------



## Reducal (15 Oktober 2011)

Möööppp:)) schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie was damit zutun!


Seit wann hast du die Nummer über Aldi? Meine Frage deshalb, weil wenn jemand eine Nummer nicht mehr nutzt, diese nach sehr kurzer Zeit an den nächsten vergeben wird. Ist die Nummer mit einem ungekündigten Abo belastet, schlägt das Abo beim nächsten Kunden zu, da es auf der Rufnummer basiert.


----------



## H34DBre4KeR (25 Oktober 2011)

dankeee der tipp mit der nummer 55077 hat geklappt ihr krigt dann eine sms (gratismitteilung...) und dann ist alles ok empfehle es weiter hamma dankeeee

[modedit by Hippo: Schrift auch für Senioren wie mich lesbar gemacht]


----------



## neue (10 November 2011)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: Dringend! Viveli Inc. Abzocke - 1232111*
> 
> Hallo an Euch!!!! Möchte mich aufs herzliche bedanken für die Hilfe, habe seit 3 Monaten versucht das blöde Ding zu kündigen, leider erfolglos! Hatte das auch nie bestellt, aber leider doch 3 Monate bezahlt.
> Danke Eurer Hilfe habe ich SMS an die Nr. 88810 gesendet und habe sofort die Kündigungsbestätigung bekommen.
> Also, DANKE!!!!


ich hab versuch an die nummer ne nachricht zu senden aber da steht immer wieder senden fehl geschlagen gibts irgendwie noch ne andere lösung ?


----------



## neue (10 November 2011)

H34DBre4KeR schrieb:


> dankeee der tipp mit der nummer 55077 hat geklappt ihr krigt dann eine sms (gratismitteilung...) und dann ist alles ok empfehle es weiter hamma dankeeee
> 
> [modedit by Hippo: Schrift auch für Senioren wie mich lesbar gemacht]



danke hat bei mir auch geklappt.ist wirklich sehr hilfreich (Y)
des scheiß hat bei mir 9.98 euro abgebucht so ein scheiß dreck ganz ehrlich


----------



## gutentag (10 November 2011)

hallo..

ich habe eine sms von der nr 1232111 bekommen. Da stand jedoch nichts drin. Direkt danach habe ich eine sms von der nr 89000 empfangen und da stand drin: danke für die buchung bei 018053264590 (FN:14ct/Min,MF:max 42ct/Min) Flatrate für EUR 9,90 alle10 Tage,STATUS für übersicht zum Beenden STOP Paket2582 an die 89000.

danach habe ich mein guthaben überprüft und hatte nur noch 9ct drauf und vorher über 10euro. hab ich das richtig verstanden das ich jetzt 'STOP Paket2582' an die 89000 senden muss, um zu kündigen oder bekomme ich dann nur keine sms mehr, wenn die mir geld abziehen?

würde mich über antworten freuen sehr dringend.
lg


----------



## unregistriert 13 (15 November 2011)

infodienst_killer schrieb:


> Es werden immer 4,99 von der Nummer 1232111 abgebucht.
> Hier im Forum habe ich für die Nummer schon verschiedene Anbieter gefunden (Burda Wireless...) aber bei mir steht als Firma "Viveli Inc.".
> Ich finde zu der Firma nichts und weiß nicht, wie ich das Abo abbestellen kann.
> 
> ...



Hallo und guten Tag
bei meiner Tochter wird seit ein paar Tagen immer unter der Nr. 1232111 pro SMS 4,99 € abgebucht. Wir haben 3 verschiedene Nummern vorher probiert. Mein Tipp für alle, die den gleichen Ärger haben, immer vorher bei seinem Anbieter nachfragen, wer sich hinter der Abbuchung "versteckt". Uns wurde ganz unbürokratisch und ganz nett gehofen. Dank eurer Hilfe habe ich eben bei Interkom Media angerufen und erfahren, daß meine Tochter ein Abo unter "Mobiler Videoservice" angeblich gebucht hat. Unter der Tel. 0157 897 36 544 konnte ich am Telefon den ganzen Spuk beenden.


----------



## Ahnungslose (9 Dezember 2011)

hallo, kann mir jemand helfen?
ich habe blau.de und habe die nachricht von "1232111" bekommen:
Blau.de hat Ihnen 4.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium dienstes von Net mobile AG berechnet.
ich weiß aber gar nicht was ich gemacht habe und das war jetzt schon die 2. nachricht in 10 tagen
HILFE!!!


----------



## Hippo (10 Dezember 2011)

Guggst Du hier
Handyabo Kündigen - Kontaktadressen


----------



## sami (21 Dezember 2011)

Losung ist einfach bei coPay  einlocken  da kann mann sehen welche apo du hast  einfach Deaktivieren.


----------



## gastausdu (22 Dezember 2011)

Hallo, seit einiger Zeit wird über die Rufnummer meiner Tochter nach dem Empfang einer SMS von 1232111 ein Betrag von 9.99 € abgebucht.
Auf Nachfrage beim Anbieter wurde eine Firma in Irland genannt: OXYGEN 8 LTD
Hat schon jemand die gleiche leidige Erfahrung gemacht? Und vielleicht auch schon eine Lösung gefunden wie die abgebuchten Beträge zurückgefordert werden können.
Es wäre schön eine positive Rückmeldung zu bekommen.

J.


----------



## killing_this_thing (23 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
gestern abend hab ich 8 SMS von der Nummer 1232111 mit dem Inhalt, dass mir 9.99€ abgebucht wurden für irgendeinen Premium-Dienst von Net mobile AG. Zwischendurch kamen noch 5 SMS von 5 verschiedenen Nummern mit irgendeinem Smiley-Code. Ich weiß nicht wie ich das abstellen soll.
Ich würd mich freuen wenn mir jemand schnell helfen könnte!!


----------



## Hippo (23 Dezember 2011)

Guggst Du da:
Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter
Handyabo Kündigen - Kontaktadressen
Wie kommen Klabauterforderungen zustande?
Auch das Benutzen der Suchfunktion könnte durchaus für Erhellung sorgen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search/114442/?q=net mobile&o=date
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search/114444/?q=netmobile&o=date

Lesen mußt Du schon selber
Für den Anfang vielleicht erstmal hier im Thread?


----------



## Sofia La. (2 Februar 2012)

hey leute )

ich hab bei gutefrage.de eine seite gefunden, wo man einen überblick über seine gesamten abos bekommt und sie auch notfalls kündigen kann. :3
aber dafür muss man auch erst seine handynummer und dann den "TAN" eingeben, den man dann als SMS geschickt bekommt. aber nicht abschrecken lassen und einfach die handynummer eingeben.. 
ich wollte es anfangs auch nicht machen, weil ich dachte, dass es sicher jetzt auch so eine versteckte abzocke ist, aber dann hab ichs einfach ausprobiert und nichts ist passiert und ich konnte dann die DREI (kp, wieso es DREI waren) unerwünschten abos deaktivieren..bei zwei abos hab ich eine bestätigung zu der kündigung bekommen und bei der anderen hab ich keine SMS bekommen...aber sie ist auch gekündigt..also nicht wundern, wenn ihr keine bestätigung zur kündigung bekommen habt..das machen manche firmen halt nicht -.-
naja..egal..genug geschrieben HIER ist die seite c:  https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/
ich hoffe ich konnte euch weiterhelfen ;*
alles gute und lasst euch nicht weiter von diesen schei* abzockefirmen ärgern 
eure sofia <3


----------



## lukas BLuBlUb (10 Februar 2012)

ey ich habe wirklich keine lust, ich bekomme jeden tag Nachrichten von 1232111, und das nervt mich echt. und mein handy ist ein ,,SAMSUNG OMNIA". kann mir bitte da jemand helfen??? meine e-mail adresse: [email protected]

Mailadresse gelöscht, da nicht verifiziert ob sie zum User gehört. Wer hier Nachrichten austauschen möchte, soll sich anmelden und dann die Funktion Unterhaltung (PN Private Nachrichten) nutzen. BT/Mod


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2012)

Hierhat jemand das gleiche Problem:


> und zwar: hab ich mir wie immer coin geholt..


Die KWN scheint mit einem Premiumdienst über die Mindmatics AG im Zusammenhang zu stehen. Gehe doch mal auf deren Supportseite: https://help.mindmatics.com/mymopay/index.action


----------



## sinan 123456789 (4 April 2013)

ich hab ne sms bekommen darin stand der dienstanbieter net mobile hat ihnen soeben 4.88 euro abgebucht ?


----------



## Hippo (4 April 2013)

Ich würde mal hier nachfragen ...
http://www.net-m.de/de/kundenservice/endkunden-service/
Unsere Fachabteilung ist grade auf Fortbildung ...







Wenn Du dann von dort die entsprechenden Infos hast wer von Dir Kohle will können wir Dir u.U.weiterhelfen.
Net Mobile ist eben erstmal ein Dienstleister für die (meist) Nutzlosbranche


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 April 2013)

sinan 123456789 schrieb:


> ich hab ne sms bekommen darin stand der dienstanbieter net mobile hat ihnen soeben 4.88 euro abgebucht ?


Was hast du kurz vor der SMS getan? Hast du ein Smartphone? Warst du mobil online?


----------



## danzge97 (9 April 2013)

hey ich habe das gleiche versucht wie alle und habe mich auf der seite https://gopay.net-m.net/abo/ eingelockt ich konnte dort die vier abos kündigen habe bis jetzt aber keine ahnung ob es geklappt hat weil ich auch keine rückmeldung bekommen habe.
ich konnte dort nur abos auf  supscription management löschen die anderen auf intemized bill könnte ich nicht löschen


----------



## Bastioppen (18 September 2013)

Gute tag


----------



## Bastioppen (18 September 2013)

Hallo! Ich bekomme seit 2 wochen die sms es wurden ihnen gerade eben 4,99€ für die nutzung des modern one sp. Z. premiumdienste abgerechnet! Meine frage ist wie kann ich das beenden? Die nummern 88810 und 55077 funktionieren nicht und ausserdem dürfen meine eltern davon nichts wissen weil ich sonst mein handy weggenommen kriegen! Bitte um hilfe! MfG bastioppen


----------



## infodienst_killer (18 September 2013)

Hi Bastioppen,

hast du es schon mal über diese Nummer versucht: 0800 5895 4080?
Einfach anrufen (Anruf ist kostenlos) und das Abo kündigen lassen.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Bastioppen (18 September 2013)

Wer geht denn bei dieser nummer dran? Danke!


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 September 2013)

jojomobile?


----------



## Bastioppen (19 September 2013)

Ich habe da angerufen und zweimal die 1 gedrückt! Und beim zweiten mal hat die stimme gesagt wenn sie die flatrate mit der nummer mit der sie gerade anrufen kündigen möchten drücken sie die 1! Wird dann die flatrate von meinem anbieter gekündigt oder dieses modern one?

Ist schon ok! Ich habe genauer hingehört! Danke für die tolle hilfe! Dank euch habe ich das abo gelöscht! 

MfG bastioppen

Hallo! Hat doch nicht funktioniert! Gerade eben habe ich wieder so eine sms bekommen!

Ach ja da steht auch das blau.de ( mein anbieter) das geld abgezogen hat!

Blau.de hat Ihnen soeben 4.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Modern One Sp. Z.o.o berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner. Das ist die sms!

[Modedit by Hippo: Du mußt nicht pro Satz einen neuen Beitrag schreiben. Die Forensoftwre erlaubt auch zwei und mehr Sätze ...]


----------



## Reducal (21 September 2013)

Bastioppen schrieb:


> blau.de schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner.


Wieso das?

*Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter*

Blau.de zähle ich auf den gleichen Haufen, wie Debitel. Die müssen er noch lernen, wie das alles geht. Und so lange es denen keiner lehrt, zocken die weiter ihre Kunden feucht fröhlich für irgendwelche Drittanbieter ab, ohne zu wissen, was sie überhaupt tun.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 September 2013)

Modern One Sp. Z.o.o. (Modern One Sp Zoo MODERN ONE SP Z O O):

Da lese ich ganz unten (mein polnisch ist etwas defizitär ooops, es ist eher defizient, wie auch mein Deutsch am frühen Morgen) einen Namen:
http://www.firma.egospodarka.pl/raporty-o-firmach/firma,17575247,modern-one-sp-z-o-o.html

Osoby zarządzające: K... J... - P... Z.... 
(Prezes Zarządu = Vorstandsvorsitzender?)
Nuja, der Herr J.K. ist da also Geschäftsführer. Wo habe ich den Namen gleich wieder gelesen?
War's bei der MMN GmbH in Norderstedt? (Mobimedianet)
Und bei der Jojomobile Unternehmergesellschaft (haftungsbeschränkt), Norderstedt. Aha.
Und noch hier:
Mobile Foundation GmbH, Norderstedt

Die Welt ist unendlich klein, nur die Moral der innovativen mobilen Straßenräuber, die ist noch kleiner. Da lasse ich mich jetzt mal richtig gehen und werfe selbst Moral und Anstand über Bord, wenn ich dem polnischen Mitbürger entgegenspucke: _Früher waren's Autos, aber heute müsst ihr Euch die Hände nicht mehr schmutzig machen. _So. Und nun werfe ich das Ironiemäntelchen drüber.

Ob blau.de sich übrigens mit den Tarnmäntelchen ihrer Partner so auskennt wie Ericsson IPX, das weiß ich nicht...


> Ich habe bei Ericsson GMBH (die die Rechnungen für viele machen) angerufen:
> 0211 5 34 - 0 Die waren sehr nett und haben gesagt, *dass Viveli Inc eigentlich Premiummobile ist.*


Und ganz uneigentlich sind Ericsson IPX, blau.de und all die anderen nichts als billige Handlanger.

Übrigens fiel mir das noch auf:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/jojo-smart-abo.43817/#post-369894


> The capital received on projects development comes from the support provided by the European Union under the measure POIG 3.1


Ob es die passende Jojomobile ist, weiß ich immer noch nicht sicher. EU-Gelder für polnische Bimmeltonklitschen? Das hätte was. F.Eb. hat's in Pristina ja auch gemacht. Ich glaube aber, dass die polnische App-Firma, die u.a. auf der CEBIT war, nichts mit dem in Hamburg agierenden Polen zu tun hat.


----------



## Bastioppen (28 September 2013)

Hallo! Mir werden immer noch jeden samstag 4,99€ abgezogen! Was kann ich noch tun?


----------



## BenTigger (28 September 2013)

Prepaid Karte oder Vertrag?


----------



## dvill (28 September 2013)

Bastioppen schrieb:


> Hallo! Mir werden immer noch jeden samstag 4,99€ abgezogen! Was kann ich noch tun?


Zum Schutz vor Mobile Pickpocketing:

1) Vertragstaschendieben den Riegel vorschieben: http://www.computerbetrug.de/drittanbietersperre-schutz-gegen-teure-abos-im-handy

2) Geld vor fremdem Zugriff schützen: http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug


----------



## Bastioppen (29 September 2013)

Ich habe ein vertrag bei blau de !


----------



## Hippo (29 September 2013)

Vertrag kündigen und neue Karte mit neuer Nummer holen = einfachste Lösung.
Bringt zwar das Geld nicht wieder aber die wenigsten Leute gehen wegen 20 oder 30 € vor Gericht.
Und genau das ist die Masche/Erwartung dieser Taschendiebe.
Wenn Du aber einen sportlich veranlagten Anwalt hast - manchmal hilft auch schon der glaubhafte Eindruck auch für 30 € vor Gericht zu gehen ...


----------



## dvill (30 September 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Zum Schutz vor Mobile Pickpocketing:
> 
> 1) Vertragstaschendieben den Riegel vorschieben: http://www.computerbetrug.de/drittanbietersperre-schutz-gegen-teure-abos-im-handy
> 
> 2) Geld vor fremdem Zugriff schützen: http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug






[


----------



## Bastioppen (3 Oktober 2013)

Ich kann den vertrg nicht kündigen! Weil meine mutter sonst was mit bekommt!


----------



## BenTigger (3 Oktober 2013)

Dann bezahle halt weiter.


----------



## Sumpfhexe (26 Oktober 2015)

Ich hoffe, dass das hier überhaupt noch jemand liest, aber mein Vater bekommt momentan immer wieder eine SMS mit dem Text: "E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 4.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von ComCodes 1 Inc. berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Anbieter." 

Ich habe den kompletten Thread gelesen und alles ausprobiert, aber nichts funktioniert, heute wurde wieder abgebucht. Er ist bei Aldi-Talk, was kann ich noch machen?


----------



## Hippo (26 Oktober 2015)

Aldi will Geld, Aldi hat die Forderung aufgekauft also muß Dein Vater Aldi (alternativ e-Plus) anschreiben.
Mehr Info hier (aus dvills Gebetsmühle):
Zum Schutz vor Mobile Pickpocketing:
1) Vertragstaschendieben den Riegel vorschieben: http://www.computerbetrug.de/drittanbietersperre-schutz-gegen-teure-abos-im-handy
2) Geld vor fremdem Zugriff schützen: http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

Ansonsten - Vertrag beenden, Nummer in den Wind schießen und neue Karte holen


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 Oktober 2015)

Dein Vater sollte bei Aldi-Talk die Drittanbietersperre einrichten, spätestens dann ist Schluss:



			
				recht-finanzen.de schrieb:
			
		

> Will ein Aldi-Kunde einen Drittanbieter bei Aldi Talk entrichten, hat er sich mit dern ALDI-TALK-Kundenservice in Verbindung zu setzen: entweder telefonisch oder via Mail:
> 
> Aldi Talk Hotline anrufen: (von Montag bis Freitag zwischen 07:00 und 23:00 Uhr und Samstag, Sonntag und 10:00 Uhr und 18:00 erreichbar).
> Über die Kurzwahl 1157 aus dem Aldi-Talk-Netz erreichbar.
> ...


----------



## BenTigger (27 Oktober 2015)

und im schlimmsten Fall eine neue Aldi Karte anschaffen. Ist zwar ne neue Tel.Nr. aber es ist dann Ruhe.
Aber da dann sofort eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen. dann kommt das auch in Zukunft nicht mehr vor.
Ich hab das gemacht und noch nie derartige SMS bekommen.


----------



## Gast56 (9 November 2015)

Moin moin 
Habe von meiem anbieter folgende nummer und e-mail adresse bekommen um mein "abo" von 123211 zu kündigen

08000000557
[email protected]


----------



## Gregor009 (28 November 2015)

Da sind alle Drittanbieter : http://www.f3pb-verbraeuche.com/drittanbieter-liste/
und hier kündigen : http://services.dimoco.at/customercare/home.html


----------



## bernhard (28 November 2015)

Kündigen sollte man nur, was man auch bestellt hat. Weitere Infos unter

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## Knuddeliene (6 Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfreichen Lösungen hier in diesem Forum.
Wie viele andere hier hatte ich auch das Problem, das mir Wöchentlich 4,99 von der Nummer1232111 abgebucht wurden.Dieses war von Greenday. Hatte hier aber nichts gefunden
was sich darauf bezieht.Ich habe dann bei meinem Anbieter netto.com angerufen.Sie hat für mich einfach eine kostenlose Drittanbieter sperre eingerichtet und alles ist erledigt.Die Dame sagte,das dann keine weitern Beträge mehr abgebucht werden und eine Kündigung nicht nötig wäre.Diese wurde hier auch schon im Forum erwähnt.Einfach den Anbieter anrufen und Sperre einrichten.

Versucht es mal ok.
Gruß Knuddeliene


----------

